# Using unlocked iPhone 4 in Europe



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I did a search but couldn't really find the info I need.

Here's the situation, I'm going to Europe next month, more specifically in Edinburgh, Paris and Rome. Any advice on using an unlocked iPhone 4 over there since I've never been to Europe? What would be the best method in getting a pay as go for these places? I'll be there a total of 12 days if that helps. There's just no way I'm going to use Rogers' crazy roaming


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

For 12 days it's not worth it! You'd need 3 different SIM cards from 3 different countries, otherwise, you end up paying roaming anyway.

Look at Rogers international data roaming plans, it may be more expensive but so much less hassle!


----------



## Wally434 (Jan 7, 2009)

There are international prepaid SIM cards you can buy. I have used one in an unlocked iPhone and it works well. Take a look at ekit, their rates are reasonable. (They also sell their SIMs on eBay a lot cheaper than their website).


----------



## PhotoJim (Sep 10, 2010)

Orange is good for your UK jaunt.

France has limited affordable options, alas.

I'm not sure about Italy but I hear good things about Wind.

12 days and 3 cities... you are only going to get a taste of each. I spent nine days in London and I barely scratched the surface.


----------



## Wally434 (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't work for ekit that I mentioned in my previous post, but I really think they are worth looking at.

You by their SIM cards on eBay for approx US $20 and they are mailed to your home address with $10 free talk time. You get a UK and a US number, you activate the one you need depending where you are going.

Calls from Canada are 29 cents a minute; 9 cents a minute from the US (plus a connection fee of 50 cents per call.) Those rates are the same to whatever country you call.

Calls from most European countries are 49 cents a minute plus a 35 cent connection fee per call - no matter where you are calling.

You only need to top up every 15 months (minimum amount of $10). There are no monthly fees. Rates for texting and data are reasonable for an emergency service.

Best feature to me - you give your family a 1-800 number to call, and they can get in touch with you in Europe for free. (You will be charged 39 cents a minute).


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> For 12 days it's not worth it! You'd need 3 different SIM cards from 3 different countries, otherwise, you end up paying roaming anyway.
> 
> Look at Rogers international data roaming plans, it may be more expensive but so much less hassle!


I don't know what you're talking about. I did 2.5 weeks in the Czech Republic for $12, voice, texts and data.

There's usually a mobile store at each airport and if he's going by train around, well, there's usually one close enough to throw a rock at. Plus, close to those places, they're guaranteed to speak English if that's a concern.

For rates, just google, or listen to some recommendations here. For the Czech Republic, I used Vodafine. Don't know how their rates compare in the U.K.

Good Luck. In Paris, skip the Louvre and go to Musee D'Orsay.


----------



## enfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Check out this site: PrePaidGSM.net Forum


----------

